# Order of Light Switches



## mtsparks

How do you decide the order of light switches in multi-gang boxes? A couple examples: 2 gang box at front door for outside light and inside light, going from door jam, which should be first. 2 gang box in kitchen with adjacent laundry room, switches for kitchen and laundry. Should the room the switches are in be first or should the room you will be walking into be first?


----------



## frenchelectrican

mtsparks said:


> How do you decide the order of light switches in multi-gang boxes? A couple examples: 2 gang box at front door for outside light and inside light, going from door jam, which should be first. 2 gang box in kitchen with adjacent laundry room, switches for kitchen and laundry. Should the room the switches are in be first or should the room you will be walking into be first?


It depending on customer request what they want fot the switch arrangement..
Generallt front door the switch nesrest the jamb or door is inside then other one is outside luminaire.. For the inside switches it will varies depending on customer want..


----------



## chicken steve

mtsparks said:


> How do you decide the order of light switches in multi-gang boxes? A couple examples: 2 gang box at front door for outside light and inside light, going from door jam, which should be first. 2 gang box in kitchen with adjacent laundry room, switches for kitchen and laundry. Should the room the switches are in be first or should the room you will be walking into be first?


We debate it for 99 pages , then usually blame whoever is in office.....:laughing:


Welcome to the site that puts the *FUN* in dysfunction ....:thumbup:~CS~


----------



## Dennis Alwon

That's a choice you and/or the customer need to make. Sometimes we are asked to change what we choose but mostly they get used to it. I like putting them in the order of where the lights are in relation to the switches. Thus if there is a light to the left side of the switches then the left most switch would control that one.


----------



## emtnut

Just label them :laughing:









Arggghhhh .. the screws !!!:wallbash::wallbash:


----------



## drsparky

Alphabetical order using Cyrillic script of course, customers have no business poking there noses into stuff like that. If they complain tell then it's code.:jester:


----------



## billn

I like putting the switch for the light outside the room closest to the door jamb. The weak rational being that the switch is closest to being outside the room. 

As others have stated, it is all personal choice - and easy enough to change if unliked. The one thing I try to do is keep it uniform from room to room.


----------



## Dennis Alwon

emtnut said:


> Just label them :laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arggghhhh .. the screws !!!:wallbash::wallbash:


I have this one-- was a present from my nephew


----------



## macmikeman

I follow what the electrical drawings show as my first step. There is actually rules / laws that state we have to follow the stamped drawings or else get written approval of changes to a building from the owner and architect. (seldom enforced, but always brought into a courtroom if there ever is any disputes that go that far..) If there are no stamped drawings then I go with other posters above- logical order based on location to door opening.


----------



## chicken steve

Spock would approve Mac....










~C:jester:S~


----------



## 360max




----------



## joebanana

When all else fails, follow the instructions (print)


----------



## Switched

I try not to put them in any sort of logical sense, that way it is perfect for the customer. 

Also, any three way switches I make sure are in the on/off position just like the customer requested!:laughing:


----------



## jw0445

360max said:


>


That's because you and your buddy each have one just before the grilling is done for tasting purposes....


----------



## emtnut

jw0445 said:


> That's because you and your buddy each have one just before the grilling is done for tasting purposes....


Sometimes, if I'm not hungry enough for 3 hot dogs, but think that 2 aren't enough ... I make 1 regular dog, and 1 double dog  ... and it's 'just right' :laughing:


OK... I know .... fftopic:


----------



## chicken steve

with the fixin's.....










~C:thumbup:S~


----------



## emtnut

chicken steve said:


> with the fixin's.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~C:thumbup:S~


Yes ! That's the way to do it :thumbup:

FWIW ... we have now solved the age old dilemma as to why there are 12 dogs and only 8 buns :laughing:


----------



## Meadow

emtnut said:


> Yes ! That's the way to do it :thumbup:
> 
> FWIW ... we have now solved the age old dilemma as to why there are 12 dogs and only 8 buns :laughing:




Can you solve the one about why #14 is restricted to 15 amps? :whistling2::laughing::jester::jester:


----------



## Bird dog

Short answer is because it can't handle more (it can, but, we don't want to be required to have an electrical engineering degree to do electrical work).


----------



## Kaffeene

I put my switches in any order inside a closet and use a keypad at the control location.

Turn this... 









Into this... :thumbsup:









Ok might need another keypad or two for that amount of switches.


----------



## AK_sparky

Whatever it's closest to. In the case of a doorway, the closest switch to the door is whatever is on the other side of the door. The next switch is usually the room that the switches are in.

I'm currently living with my in-laws. They have a sitting room with a doorway to the upstairs. Beside that doorway is a switch for the room and one for the stairwell. The room lights are closest to the stairs...screws me up every time. It's been 6 months, still haven't got used to it!


----------



## Barjack

For us, it is usually always approved by client, designer, GC, etc.

Most of the renovation, remodel, new construction we do involves recessed lighting in the ceilings of most of the rooms. 

Because of that, that is usually the first switch. They are almost always on a 3 way, and they provide most of the illumination for the room. Any other 3 way / 4 way switches are next, followed by specialty lighting (chandeliers, pendants, etc), then indirect (cove, under cabinet, toe kick) and last ceiling fans / exhaust fans.


----------



## tersus

For the most part, I arrange the switches in relation to where the lights are at--hallways, stairways, etc... But at the front door, back door, or from the garage into the house, I make the switch for the interior light the first one that somebody will hit when the reach in (for when they get home at night and it's dark inside). For a room where there are different groups of lights, like the light kit on a ceiling fan and perimeter recess cans, I'll make the first switch that somebody reaches in for be the one that turns on the most light.


----------

